# Jack got his hair did



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Very pretty boy and you did a great job!!! I am so envious of everyone who grooms their own poodles. My idea of home grooming is having my groomer Stacy do a wonderful job and "brining Sunny HOME"!! Lol.


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

He looks great!

I'm so jealous of those that can scissor. I have tried but don't do well. 

Lexi is 7 months and is going in tomorrow for spay, pexi, and entropian. I wanted her freshly groomed since she will have stitches for a while. I wasn't having much luck with the combs so I gave up and cut her short. I feel like I lost my puppy


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Beautiful groom! I am still working on my scissoring skills. The top knot is especially difficult for me


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Shamrockmommy*: You did a fabulous job on your mini! What great scissoring!! Jack has beautiful hair, and it looks like he has lots of it. He sounds enviably good on the grooming table. _Wow! _Almost dozing off, especially for a 6 month old, now that's impressive! He's definitely a keeper. 

*frecklesdmk*: You did a smart thing cutting Lexi down before her procedure. Hope all goes well tomorrow, she heals up fast and rest assured, her hair will grow back in no time! Please post to let us know how she's doing.:clover:


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Jamie Hein said:


> Beautiful groom! I am still working on my scissoring skills. The top knot is especially difficult for me


I fought a bit with his topknot because it's still soft puppy coat. I'm used to banding topknots till a good 2 yrs! So pet puppy topknots are a new experience for me 

I should've gotten some mousse or hair spray to help it stand. It's probably too tall, maybe. Same with his neck hair, it's floppy puppy fuzz.

Thanks


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

frecklesdmk said:


> He looks great!
> 
> I'm so jealous of those that can scissor. I have tried but don't do well.
> 
> Lexi is 7 months and is going in tomorrow for spay, pexi, and entropian. I wanted her freshly groomed since she will have stitches for a while. I wasn't having much luck with the combs so I gave up and cut her short. I feel like I lost my puppy


Lexi looks nice and tiny and very pretty. Good luck with the surgeries for her


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

he is beautiful! Are you a professional groomer?


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

And their coats grow so quickly!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

spoo novice said:


> he is beautiful! Are you a professional groomer?


Yes I was a professional groomer and did conformation dog shows with my bichons and toy poodles a decade ago. Now doing the homeschooling momma thing but I still love to scissor lovely trims on my own dogs . 

Actually I think my quality of life would suffer if I didn't groom! Lol


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Lexi looks nice and tiny and very pretty. Good luck with the surgeries for her


That was supposed to say TIDY, not tiny


----------

